# wineador build started at 0830



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

hey whats up. i want to start off by saying thanks to shortfuse, falconman515, Macke, Trilo, lostdog, the brain and all those who have given me advise in my build. as some of you may know, i just purchased my 28 bottle edgestar. i was talking with a few of you about how to clean this thing and so i started today. here are some pics of the products i bought to clean the future wineador 
baking soda









palmolive no chemical soap









6-pack of sponges









so i started by throwing baking soda and some water and went at it with the sponge. some of you may know how hot it is in miami, so i let it sit in the sun for like 15m and then went at it with the soap. i washed it three times back to back with lots of soap. rinsed it completely with a very light shower from my garden hose and then put on a chair in nice direct sunlight ( which in miami is all the damm time and really damm hot)
after 2hrs pass, i go check on it and stick my head in it to see how it smelled. go figure i didnt smell any plastic  i dried it up with some paper towels and left it out there. so far so good. next step is going to be after more time in the sun is to run it with the door open to let the fan run and blow some of the plastic smell out for about an hour or so. then throw some news paper till in it. here it is sitting in the sun with the door open


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

Looking good, brother! I think THE major challenge is getting the plastic smell out. That Palmolive looks like the cats meow for the task. Keep us updated!


----------



## mike91LX (Aug 12, 2009)

looks like your off to a great start brother, keep us updated on the build


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks fellas. As of now, I have it turned on with the door open. Going to let run fora good bit


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

here is the newest updates... i left the unit running for a little over an hour with the door open. i left the door open so that in case when the fan turned on and had plastic burn smell, it would blow it out. everything was running great. i didnt hear any noises from the unit. here are some more pictures of the unit clean and working


















the next step i wanted to take was crumbled up news paper and stuff it in there just incase of any extra plastic smells. 
newspaper 









before stuffing 









after stuffing


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

oh and i put it in direct sunlight


----------



## Hopperb (Jul 29, 2011)

Nice start! Keep the updates rolling


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Off to a proper start. Keep us updated:thumb:


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

thanks fellas... i got some empty cigar boxes waiting to be put in with some KL. depending how things go, i will be doing that tonight. if things go well, i will put some sticks in tomorrow!!!


----------



## PaulE (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. I love reading about wineador projects.


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

PaulE said:


> Thanks for sharing. I love reading about wineador projects.


Glad to hear that. Hopefully this thread helps out whoever decides to build one in the future


----------



## The Cigar Nut (Apr 20, 2010)

Very nice! Looks like you are off to a great start! I have not crossed over to the wineador yet but this is def giving me inspiration! 

Stupid question - why the stuffed newspaper? Does that help to pull some of the plastic smell out?


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

The Cigar Nut said:


> Very nice! Looks like you are off to a great start! I have not crossed over to the wineador yet but this is def giving me inspiration!
> 
> Stupid question - why the stuffed newspaper? Does that help to pull some of the plastic smell out?


From what I have read, the charcoal in news paper helps take the smell. I believe the soap I used actually helped the most. I just did it for extra reassures lol


----------



## The Cigar Nut (Apr 20, 2010)

Ohh - well that makes sense! Thank you. Can't wait to see the progression!


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

a little update for everyone... just went outside to enjoy a good smoke 









and what i will be using for humidification  i will be going out soon to get some mesh bags from pet smart.


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

Lopezoscar03 said:


> oh and i put it in direct sunlight


Congrats Oscar and good luck. Just one word of caution though on putting it in direct sunlight. When you put those coolers in the sun the inside can get very hot and warp and bubble the thin plastic liner. I believe falconman515 had this issue when he started his and I have seen it before as well. I would keep it in the shade just to be safe.


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

Lopezoscar03 said:


> I want to start off by saying thanks to shortfuse, falconman515, Macke, Trilo, lostdog, the brain and all those who have given me advise in my build.


We are all MORE than happy to help out a fellow BOTL !!!

_______________________________

Looking good brother!

Glad all the PM'ing yesterday is going to good use and you are getting this bad boy up and running.

And yes Johnpaul is correct ... I put my unit in direct sunlight left tot he cigar lounge with BOOM and came back about 3 hours later to bubbled up plastic and a little warping ... the wire shelves in the middle are now a tiny bit tighter than stock due to the side wall warping a little. Keep out outside to air out but keep it out of direct sunlight.

I also read a thread about about using distilled vinegar to help get the smell out. If it still has a bit of plastic smell after your done maybe you could give this a try: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-remove-cooler-plastic-smell.html#post3429015

Loving this thread and loving the pictures and all the updates and detail .... it will for sure help some brothers down the road.

Keep the pics and updates coming brother, and as always let me know if I can help any further.


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

Johnpaul said:


> Congrats Oscar and good luck. Just one word of caution though on putting it in direct sunlight. When you put those coolers in the sun the inside can get very hot and warp and bubble the thin plastic liner. I believe falconman515 had this issue when he started his and I have seen it before as well. I would keep it in the shade just to be safe.


roger that. i will move it to be safe.


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

falconman515 said:


> We are all MORE than happy to help out a fellow BOTL !!!
> 
> _______________________________
> 
> ...


thank you again chris... 
fans are ordered as well. i ordered oust fans. will be plugging the drain once it comes inside in a few.


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

Lopezoscar03 said:


> thank you again chris...
> fans are ordered as well. i ordered oust fans. will be plugging the drain once it comes inside in a few.


Anytime brother!

Looks like you are well on your way to being broke as hell like me !!! 

But it's so fun and tasty being broke now!


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

You know whys funny. I look it this thing compared to everyone's else lol


----------



## chasingstanley (Jan 24, 2011)

Lookin' good brother. Miami EH'? I'm jealous as hell LOL


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

Oscar, 
Looking good! Can't wait to see it all buttoned up and full to the brim!


----------



## TGOD (Jan 1, 2012)

good time to start building wineadors with spring coming right around the corner.


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

newest updates my friends... i went ahead and put two large and two medium sized mesh bags in the unit along with some empty cigars boxes. i also put two sponges soaked with DW to help season the wineador. few question guys... do you guys let it running all day? the temp adjustment, what do you guys have it at?


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

chasingstanley said:


> Lookin' good brother. Miami EH'? I'm jealous as hell LOL


your more than welcome to come visit


----------



## Matt4370 (Jan 14, 2012)

I could be wrong, but I don't think you want the KL in there while trying to season the boxes. The KL would tend to absorb moisture from the sponges making it take longer for the wood to season, no?


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

Looking good Brother. I love seeing all of these builds, especially since this will be my project once I get Stateside again.

Not sure how I got mentioned in the opening tho.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Congrats, Oscar! I can not wait to see the completed project full of cigars.


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

lostdog13 said:


> Looking good Brother. I love seeing all of these builds, especially since this will be my project once I get Stateside again.
> 
> Not sure how I got mentioned in the opening tho.


we had spoken threw chat. dont recall exactly about what though lol.


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

Fuzzy said:


> Congrats, Oscar! I can not wait to see the completed project full of cigars.


thanks bruce... hopefully i can order my drawers soon.


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

just some updates. this morning i unplugged the unit cause the humidity would not rise enough to where i wanted for seasoning. still learning how to adjust the thermostat inside. i have cigars boxes in it to help. so that was around 0830. now when i go check it, it is starting to smell like a humidor  i have two hygrometers in it and they are both almost even. i also received in the mail a box split of MUWAT from Derek (Aninjaforallseasons)


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

Lopezoscar03 said:


> we had spoken threw chat. dont recall exactly about what though lol.


little bit of everything I'm sure; chat is always a mix of insanity


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

lostdog13 said:


> little bit of everything I'm sure; chat is always a mix of insanity


damm right it is!!!


----------



## The Cigar Nut (Apr 20, 2010)

man that looks good! And a great Mazo of cigars to start filling it with! Jealous


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

The Cigar Nut said:


> man that looks good! And a great Mazo of cigars to start filling it with! Jealous


thanks david

another update. i went ahead and plugged it in to see where the temp is at so i can go ahead add the KL and then some sticks!!! freaking excited


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Looking great Oscar. I enjoyed putting my wineador together and hope your doing the same. Looks like you are on the right path to getting this thing operational in no time.


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> Looking great Oscar. I enjoyed putting my wineador together and hope your doing the same. Looks like you are on the right path to getting this thing operational in no time.


Hell yeah. I am just excited to start putting stuff in it.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

I got this picture of Oscar the other day:

http://ts3.mm.bing.net/images/thumb...m/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/Cliff-diving.jpg

No explanation needed, right?


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> I got this picture of Oscar the other day:
> 
> http://ts3.mm.bing.net/images/thumb...m/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/Cliff-diving.jpg
> 
> No explanation needed, right?


rotflmfao that about explains it


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

well guys i got the temp set... i put my first set of sticks along with the KL to see how it does. wish me luck


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

Luck, brother!  Just a quick heads up. I got my Oust fans in today but I don't think I'm gonna need them. I have about 40 sticks in mine so far and the hygros read 64%/65F on top and 65%/64F on the bottom. This may change as things fill up but they don't seem necessary ATM. Just wanted to share. Your build is looking really good!


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

nikonnut said:


> Luck, brother!  Just a quick heads up. I got my Oust fans in today but I don't think I'm gonna need them. I have about 40 sticks in mine so far and the hygros read 64%/65F on top and 65%/64F on the bottom. This may change as things fill up but they don't seem necessary ATM. Just wanted to share. Your build is looking really good!


thanks for the heads up...


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

here is a little update for everyone... i just got back from my pops house... checked the hygrometers and the only thing that needs adjust me is the temp. so i raised the temp a bit. the humidity level looks good so far

bottom hygrometer









top hygrometer









the sticks that are in there









and the unit


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

I'd say you are there! Time to celebrate!


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

nikonnut said:


> I'd say you are there! Time to celebrate!


HAHA really?!?


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

Lopezoscar03 said:


> HAHA really?!?


Well, the RH looks perfect to me so... Of course there are drawers and stuff yet to come but it's looking great. That's reason enough for me. Lol Hell, I celebrated just adding the sticks to mine


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

nikonnut said:


> Well, the RH looks perfect to me so... Of course there are drawers and stuff yet to come but it's looking great. That's reason enough for me. Lol Hell, I celebrated just adding the sticks to mine


SWEET!!!
thanks bro.


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

Lookin good brother!

Also not sure how the temp is around your area in Florida (I think your are pretty warm over there right now) but I don't run my unit at all during the winter or right now ..... If the ambient temp is in the 70's like my house the inside should stay fine at around 65 odd degrees (give or take) without it even plugged. 

Other than that it all looks great and its coming along perfect! Your RH looks to be sitting around 65% so thats perfect (don;t worry if it drops a % or 2 as thats still fine (most guys like there sticks at around 62-63 from what I have read, and mine sits around 63-64 pretty much all the time).

I started with the same amount of KL bags you did (2 large and 2 medium size) but as time went on and every stabled I was able to scale it back and just run 2 large bags (thats around 2 lbs. ... one on the floor of the unit in back and the other laying on the back of the wire shelf 2nd to the top). Just a thought in case you may start to need more room you will be fine with just 2 large bags.

I love seeing a brother take the time to chronicle his adventure like this ... It helps out future BOTL so much when they go to start there build as well.

Keep up the good work brother and as always I'm here to help if you need it!


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

Heck, Oscar, you should be celebrating after every step you complete. 

Great job with the build. It looks like it's come together pretty quickly.


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

falconman515 said:


> Lookin good brother!
> 
> Also not sure how the temp is around your area in Florida (I think your are pretty warm over there right now) but I don't run my unit at all during the winter or right now ..... If the ambient temp is in the 70's like my house the inside should stay fine at around 65 odd degrees (give or take) without it even plugged.
> 
> ...


thanks for the heads up chris... hopefully once i start putting more sticks in there, i will probably do what you said and remove the two smaller bags. thanks again for all your help!!!


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

hachigo said:


> Heck, Oscar, you should be celebrating after every step you complete.
> 
> Great job with the build. It looks like it's come together pretty quickly.


hahahaha... after every step i would just got more and more excited!!!
thanks brent


----------

